# 12' 1967 Harbercraft - New Toy



## EasternEasy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi All;

Found this site a couple of weeks ago and it's already been super helpful as I plan what to do with my new toy.

Here's the requisite "before" pics.

Thanks in advance for your patience with my inevitable onslaught of stupid questions as I play around with this boat. 

EE


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Nice looking boat you got. When you get a chance, update your profile with your location. I assmue in the NE somewhere given your name and that white stuff in the pictures.


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good, East. You sure that is 12'? Looks longer to me... keep us posted.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice boat. Love the bow cap. Keep it light. Good luck.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice slate to start with....has a ton of potential. Keep us posted, and welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

There is no such thing as a stupid question! Good luck with your build!


----------



## EasternEasy (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for the welcome. Decateur - there is so such a thing as a stupid question, I should know, I ask 'em all the time, just ask my wife. 

Anyways, here's my plan and rationale. Any feedback welcome. 

I intend to use the boat for fishing in small lakes and large rivers. I live 1 block from the Grand River in Ontario, and hope to take advantage of that fact and get out on the water WAY more than I have, which has been pretty much zero. Though not far from Lake Erie/Long Point Bay, I think this little boat would be too shallow and tippy for that. I fish in Northern Ontario a couple of times a year and am basically considering this boat to replace my canoe, as I think the days of paddling and portaging into Algonquin Park have given way to more drive in fishing with a motor. I figure the 12 footer can still go up on a roof rack or in the back of a pick up and down logging roads, and be far easier than trolling/paddling out of a canoe. 

My plan for the boat is a three stage plan. I want to get it serviceable/presentable for a spring trip to Quebec in May, which I consider Phase 1. Phase one would include general clean up of the boat, remove and replace the odd job hardware on various parts, remove and replace transom, install seats (likely clamp on for now) &rod holders, and figure out if I can transom mount a 9.9 Johnson and a trolling motor at the same time. I also need to have the 9.9 that came with it serviced. It runs, but the low idle is f'd, and I have absolutely no mechanical aptitude at all, so that's an expense I can't avoid. 

Phase Two would be to sand/scrape/paint both the interior and hull. I've read the Steelflex thread, and am intrigued and intimidated by the process, but will likely try that or something similar. I think it was Bufford's mod where he used what looked to be a pretty robust non skid paint on his set up. I'm not sure I want to add decking to this boat both from a weight perspective and given how I'll be using this boat. If I'm going to modify the seats or anything else structurally, this is would happen in Phase 2. 

Depending on how much I'm using it after Phases 1 & 2 - hopefully lots, especially locally, I'll make a decision about Phase 3. If I'm using it lots on the Grand, I'll keep it and figure out what if anything else I want to do with it. If I'm using it and get a bad case of 2 foot-itis, I may consider selling it and buying a 14, as I think with two growing boys that will hopefully want to join me on the water, I could use the extra room.

Oh yeah, I also have a trailer project I'll likely be bugging all of you about as well.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

:LOL2:


----------



## EasternEasy (Feb 27, 2011)

OK. Got the boat in the garage today. How cool is my wife? She helped me carry it in in the rain, that's how cool!

Started by removing the old transom plates and interior strip, as well as all the old mismatched hardware. Pretty raunchy. The plywood transom and strip were basically mush, and much of the hardware was pin thin and snapped off. 

Next steps are to measure and cut new pieces for the transom and replace the odd job hardware. 

I'd like to get busy on the seats as well, but am going to be out of commission for a while, and then work gets crazy for me, so I'll have to work on it as I can. I also can't get too far ahead of myself b/c I still haven't tested it for leaks yet. I'm contemplating trying an inside out test, just fill it with water and see what happens, as I still need to give it a good wash down, as you can see by the pictures.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course I'm WAAAAY ahead of myself here, I haven't even leak tested the boat yet, so all of this is a little premature. 

Here's my amateurish attempt at a layout design. My version of CAD is iPhoto and Word.  

I think most of the shapes/locations are pretty self explanatory. The dotted line boxes on the bench and the floor are tackle boxes, and the gold coloured "line" on the middle bench is planning where I'm storing my foldable net. The "arrows" on the gunwales are where I plan on putting the rod holders. 

The white shaded area just in front of the back bench on the left side is storage. I'd like to build a frame/box that could hold a minn kota power centre case and battery. I figure the weight of the battery should balance out the gas can on the opposite side. The white/grey gradient shaded box is where I see the battery going. The trapezoid is where I'd place my portable fish finder. 

My question on this project is: Do I build a box with a hinged lid or do I just do a cut out that the case can drop into? I was thinking I make the other portion a small storage box for misc items that I would put the fish finder on when the lid was closed. 

My other dilemma is what to do with the area under the bow cap. I'd like to have some way to put a shelf, cabinet, something up there to store the anchor/chain/rope without it cluttering up the floor.

I would like to try and figure out a way to have both the outboard and the trolling motor mounted at the same time. It's not that I'll use them both at the same time, but I know there's a couple of lakes where a trolling motor won't get me to where I need to be fast enough, and the 9.9 can't troll slow enough. Any suggestions on that welcome, and I'd prefer to stay with a transom mount troller both from on cost and control (don't want to mess with more wiring and foot pedals, etc). 

I'm actually quite pleased with what I've been able to plan out here, and think it suits my needs (especially for my upcoming trip) quite well. Most of the ideas I've ripped off of folks here, so thanks again. I do appreciate any suggestions on how to build the storage/battery box and what to do with the bow cap area especially. 

EasternEasy


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks great, but I'd shovel that snow first. Your feet are going to get cold and wet. :LOL2:


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 1, 2011)

That's my water test. If it floats after the snow melts, I'm good! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just noticed....you might need to move your gas tank from right behind you to the other back corner to even out weight. The rest looks like a great plan.

I've also seen a few builds that close in the front bow space. With some searching...I'm sure you can find ideas for that. Nice to have that as usable space.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 1, 2011)

Fender;

I thought about moving the tank to the other side, but I kind of want to keep that space clear as it gives me a good place to stand up. I'm planning on putting the battery on the other side, just fore of the back bench, and was hoping that would balance out the fuel and can. I'm rarely (read never) out without another person in the boat, so I'm hoping the offset seats take care of passenger ballast distribution. 

Really appreciate all the insights and tips here, this is a wicked board with great participation!

Easy


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

The real test will be when you get it on the water....until then...it's all speculation. Keep us posted.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 1, 2011)

For sure. I'm hoping the numerous hours I've spent sitting in boats looking at gear and layouts b/c the fish aren't biting (I'm good at the fishing part, the catching part, not as much  ) might actually pay off with a plan that works. That said, changing things up when it doesn't work according to plan is just another excuse to "field test". 

Easy


----------



## Right Winger (Mar 1, 2011)

You're going to need some space for the cooler....I would recommend a 54Q Coleman Stainless Steel Belted.....giddyup!


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 1, 2011)

Only need that type of volume if I have Germans on board. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

EasternEasy said:


> OK. Got the boat in the garage today. How cool is my wife? She helped me carry it in in the rain



My hero! :LOL2: 

The question to be answered though.....be honest now. Did she complain the whole time? :mrgreen:


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 2, 2011)

No way! Super cool, my wife. =D> 

Getting started on the transom replacement this weekend. Hopefully will be warm enough to stain and seal in the garage. Otherwise I'll just be limited to cutting and drilling.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 2, 2011)

I cut and drilled the new plywood pieces for the transom today. I just went with a straight up replacement - same size, same shape, but now I'm thinking….

Have a look at the pics. I've just put a couple of bolts through to hold it in place for the photos. 

Instead of the outside plate, I'm thinking of cutting a piece that has extensions on either side along the top. You get the idea from the pic with the piece of wood clamped on the left. My main reason for considering this is then I would be able to fasten both bolts for each handle through two pieces of 3/4 plywood. If I stay with just the plates, the upper bolts of the handles only go through the aluminum transom and the inside transom strip. 

My buddy says stick with the KISS priniciple and just replace what was there and get on with it. I'm somewhat inclined to agree with him on the basis of that's the easiest, cheapest, lightest, and fastest way to do it, but think the extensions would make the whole transom a bit stiffer, and it looks a bit better. I also have to figure out a way to get a transom mounted trolling motor and a Johnson 9.9 on the back at the same time, and though I don't have any idea how to do that, I thought the extra wood on the back might come in handy. 

Any thoughts or suggestions on either issue welcome, as I haven't got a clue what I'm doing, but I'm having fun.

Easy


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 3, 2011)

I got the first coat of stain on them. After much consideration, I decided to go with a mahogany stain, b/c I figured that it best suited the luxurious and richly appointed nature of the vessel overall. Also, that was what I had in the garage. Here's a couple of pictures of the first coat

Still have to figure out if/how I can get both the troller and the 9 on the back. I'd prefer not to cut into the tin "triangle" bracket on the corner, as it's already down to only one rivet in holding it to the aluminum transom frame. 

WHERE'S OLD BILL???? Is there something like a bat signal I can put out for a consult with this guy? [-o<


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2011)

I will send Old Bill an email, Thats the best i can do.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. That was fast. The bat signal worked! :shock:


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 3, 2011)

EasternEasy said:


> Wow. That was fast. The bat signal worked! :shock:



Jim woke me from my afternoon nap!

Don't you know us old geezers need our rest? :lol: :lol: 

What can I do to help you...or mislead you....or borrow money?

Old Bill


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Old Bill! 

You are the man sir! :USA1:


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Old Bill;

Well this is pretty cool! Really glad you checked in. I've got to try and figure a way to get both an electric trolling motor and 9.9 Johnson on the back of this boat. I've scoped out your other ingenious inventions and thought you might be have an idea or two. 

EasternEasy


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 4, 2011)

Check this out. I was in the market for a trailer and managed to pick up an extra boat and motor in the process. 

The trailer is in good shape; solid, new wiring, lights work, winch, and so-so tires. It needs some new bunks, safety chains, some paint and maybe a tire. Really pleased as I paid $450 for the lot, and I think the trailer's worth that alone. Even came with a couple of great fenders, just need installing. 

Sitting on the trailer is a 14' fibreglass side console. I haven't even looked to see the make, but no seats and in pretty rough shape, not to mention the bazillion pounds of ice frozen into the bow. The former owner said it doesn't leak, and if the amount of water she's presently holding is any indication, I'm inclined to believe 'em. Oh yeah, did I mention that it's pink? :mrgreen: 


Also now have a 40 HP Gale Sovereign outboard that I have no use for presently.

Soooo…..do I take on another project or craigslist the boat and motor and try to recoup some of the trailer cost?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends on what you really want to do. I personally don't want anything glass....but that's me.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't really either. I guess I'm just a little giddy from going from zero to two boats in less than 10 months…

I told my buddy's kid if I didn't sell it he could have it for the cottage and he was WAY happy with that. 

Easy


----------



## Brine (Mar 4, 2011)

First time seeing this, and nice work so far. Make sure to seal that transom with something other than stain. A spar urethane will do the trick. Looks like you could bolt on a homemade mini jack plate off to the side of the transom for your TM.


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention the boat/motor/trailer combo I picked up also had two seats, swivels and detachable mounts in the deal as well. Figure I saved about 160 bucks in seats and hardware, and as a bonus, looks like it should match the red/grey paint scheme quite nicely, so I get points from my wife for my colour coordination skills. Boo-yah!


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally got the stain and varnish finished. Two coats of the stain I had laying around the garage and three coats of spar varnish. I'm pretty happy with the way it came out. 

Snow day today for us here in SW Ontario, so I spent the day mucking around the garage. Picked up the mail and found that my order from BPS came in - including the rod holders. I'm not really sure how to mount these things. The gunwale on my boat has a "lip" on it - and I don't know if I should put a block in there or just bolt them through the hull. Probably easier to look at the pics to see what I mean. Any suggestions welcome.

EE


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a good deal on some rubber mats that I saw some of you using. Also got my cheapo ($10 for the pair) BPS rod holders so we'll see how they hold up. 

Can't wait to get this pop can out on the water!


----------



## swabjon (Apr 25, 2011)

Quick question. My boat looks similar to yours and I am doing a fairly light mod. Where do you get those rubber mats. Also, when you attach your new transom, I didn't see the bolts protruding out the back. Why is that? Probably a stupid question but seeing as I am not very mechanically inclined I thought I would ask.


----------



## EasternEasy (Apr 25, 2011)

The mats I got at Canadian Tire. I got 3 mats 3' x 3' ( I think ) for $45 on sale. 

The transom bolts go through. You can see the two through the bottom of the motor plate. The others are through the handles. 

Just did some work replacing benches today and will post some pics soon.


----------



## EasternEasy (Apr 25, 2011)

There's been a flurry of activity lately. 

My FIL is back from FLA and jumped in enthusiastically. My buddy was down for a visit on the weekend and put him to good work on the trailer with FIL. Went from seriously contemplating selling the kijijii found trailer and purchasing a new one (~$1000 gulp), to thinking that this trailer will do just fine for now. It's a bit oversized and a tad heavier than I need for a 12' boat, but nothing that my vehicle can't easily handle. 

Trailer sorted out on Friday. FIL brought over his collection of scary tools, and grease monkey buddy, me, and FIL (mostly buddy & FIL) went at it yesterday for about 3 hours and got the following done:

got the tongue cut and shortened, 
moved the bow winch assembly, 
moved, positioned, and replaced wood bunks
adjusted roller positions
cut off old safety chain
installed fenders
cleaned and greased hubs and lugs
spray painted tongue assembly

It was like a combination NASCAR pit crew - navy seal blitzkrieg operation. Couldn't believe how fast it all got done - and that's even with the FIL sending me out to get a case of beer b/c I wouldn't let him start drinking brandy at 11:00. 

Apart from the $40 for the beer, didn't spend a cent on the trailer. Reused (b/c it was recently Earth Day, don't you know) most of the parts and hardware, and what was NFG, FIL had replacements for in his "Big Bucket of Bolts". FIL also gave me a marine battery, starting, as opposed to deep cycle, but I figure it'll do until I kill it. 

Just need to get some chain welded on and all set to go on the trailer. 

Started on replacing the benches today. Rigged up the front bench with a battery storage and have now decided to make the front two benches hinged storage. Front bench will store anchor and battery and will be hinged in a 60/40 split. The 40 is for the front swivel seat. The 60 gives me plenty of room to access and remove the battery for charging. You can see where the split will be as it's marked with a small piece of wood on a couple of the pics. 

Second bench stores my folding net, two piece oars, and safety kit. (bailer, flashlight, rope, etc.)

Under the gun now to get this wood all stained, sealed, installed and fastened before the May trip.


----------



## swabjon (Apr 28, 2011)

Another quick question for you. I am going to leave my interior transom the same but am installing an exterior one like yours. Once I have it cut painted and sealed, when you actually attached it did you just bolt it through and seal the holes with that 5200 stuff or did you put some adhesive on the back of the wood, then bolt and seal the bolt holes? Also I have some half in plywood and some three quarter inch solid pine. Which do you think would work better. And finally, what did you end up doing about the plate for your tolling motor? And did you decide to bolt the rod holders straight through the metal? I guess it wasnt so short of a question after all. Sorry about that but but I am new to boating (bank fished before) and need advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## swabjon (Apr 28, 2011)

By the way, here is my boat if you have any ideas. Thanks.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19346


----------



## EasternEasy (Apr 28, 2011)

swabjon said:


> Another quick question for you. I am going to leave my interior transom the same but am installing an exterior one like yours. Once I have it cut painted and sealed, when you actually attached it did you just bolt it through and seal the holes with that 5200 stuff or did you put some adhesive on the back of the wood, then bolt and seal the bolt holes? Also I have some half in plywood and some three quarter inch solid pine. Which do you think would work better. And finally, what did you end up doing about the plate for your tolling motor? And did you decide to bolt the rod holders straight through the metal? I guess it wasnt so short of a question after all. Sorry about that but but I am new to boating (bank fished before) and need advice. Thanks!!!



Hey;

I bolted the exterior motor plate straight through the hull. It was rivet in, but I replaced the rivets with ss bolts and hardware. I ran a bead of silicone around the edge of the plate and just held it in place with a clamp and the bolts. 

Not that I'm any expert, but I'd say you're better off with the plywood over the pine both in terms of strength and durability. I think the pine would be too soft, even with a few coats of varnish. 

As far as the trolling motor goes, I didn't have to make any major mods. Turns out there was enough room to put the 9.9 and the troller side by side if I just moved the position of the handle on the stern. I just drilled a new hole and spun the handle around and the troller fits great. It clamps tight to the hull and interior transom, but I'll probably just put a small scrap block on the exterior for now, and see if I want to build a new exterior transom with an extension next winter. 

Rod holders went straight through the hull with ss hardware. I'll post a pic of the finished rod holder and the trolling motor set up when I get a chance. 

Nice boat you've got there, good luck with your build. This is a great board for advice and ideas. The best advice I've got so far, is keep it simple, especially with a small boat. Basically, I was looking for something that was a bit better than a canoe, so any thing past a motor was HUGE improvement. Get some good seats and figure out some simple storage that suits whatever you fish for would be my suggestions. Keep me posted on your progress.

EE


----------

